# From conception to birth



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a talk by Alexander Tsiaras, who is one of the people responsible for the invention of MRI. The talk shows amazing footage taken using advanced imaging technology of human development from conception to birth. It also shows the brain at various stages of development, from fetus to adulthood. Talk goes for aprox 10 minutes


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

I have yet to not find it amazing, it probably always will be.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Seeing my son's ultrasounda at 8, 13, 27, and 36 weeks was just...awe inspiring
How fast we develop in such a short time just really amazed me


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Luke said:


> This is a talk by Alexander Tsiaras, who is one of the people responsible for the invention of MRI. The talk shows amazing footage taken using advanced imaging technology of human development from conception to birth. It also shows the brain at various stages of development, from fetus to adulthood. Talk goes for aprox 10 minutes



awesome!
The MIRACLE of LIFE!
:happy:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, so TED talks *can* be boring. Who knew?


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

android654 said:


> Wow, so TED talks *can* be boring. Who knew?


I suppose it could seem boring to someone who doesn't understand the incredible nature of the footage, the sophistication of the technology required to produce it and the human ingenuity behind it. Other people may actually have an appreciation for those things, they might also appreciate the fact that they have been born into an age where they can see some of the fundamental processes of life in a way that humans have not been able to in the past.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Luke said:


> I suppose it could seem boring to someone who doesn't understand the incredible nature of the footage, the sophistication of the technology required to produce it and the human ingenuity behind it. Other people may actually have an appreciation for those things, they might also appreciate the fact that they have been born into an age where they can literally see some of the fundamental processes of life in a way that humans have not been able to in the past.


No, the imaging technology is novel, but the viewing of "life as a miracle" is such a cliche that it holds no fascination whatsoever. The replication of life and the promise of creating new complex organisms would be. Seeing clearer images of zygotes isn't interesting at all.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

android654 said:


> No, the imaging technology is novel, but the viewing of "life as a miracle" is such a cliche that it holds no fascination whatsoever. The replication of life and the promise of creating new complex organisms would be. Seeing clearer images of zygotes isn't interesting at all.


I've given birth ... nursed a baby... life truly is a miracle. 
I plan to show this incredible video to my child.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

android654 said:


> No, the imaging technology is novel, but the viewing of "life as a miracle" is such a cliche that it holds no fascination whatsoever. The replication of life and the promise of creating new complex organisms would be. Seeing clearer images of zygotes isn't interesting at all.


You don't have to view life as a miracle to appreciate this footage and of course producing clearer images of things happening inside the body is interesting. In this footage you can literally watch a baby exiting the mother's pelvis and see the movements of her spine while it is happening, all with incredible detail. The person giving the talk is also an amazing and prominent scientist who gives real and factual information. I think the only boring thing in this thread is your unconstructive criticism and content less post.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Luke said:


> You don't have to view life as a miracle to appreciate this footage and of course producing clearer images of things happening inside the body is interesting. In this footage you can literally watch a baby exiting the mother's pelvis and see the movements of her spine while it is happening, all with incredible detail. The person giving the talk is also an amazing and prominent scientist who gives real and factual information. I think the only boring thing in this thread is your unconstructive criticism and content less post.


You don't think that. You're just upset that someone who viewed the video has a different opinion than you. It's not the first TED talk I've seen, and the imaging of childbirth is no more moving than illustrations in a biology text book. When we apply this to eradicating disease and detect cancers sooner and more accurately, then you can claim a miracle. Simply seeing something as mundane as the sun is no big cause for celebration. There are TED talks on the application of neural interfacing that's much more fascinating.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

android654 said:


> You don't think that. You're just upset that someone who viewed the video has a different opinion than you. It's not the first TED talk I've seen, and the imaging of childbirth is no more moving than illustrations in a biology text book. When we apply this to eradicating disease and detect cancers sooner and more accurately, then you can claim a miracle. Simply seeing something as mundane as the sun is no big cause for celebration. There are TED talks on the application of neural interfacing that's much more fascinating.


You claim to know what I really think? You should be able to work out why that is a ridiculous claim to make, but here's a clue: you can't read minds.

Making a post that simply states in a sarcastic manner that something is boring, adds nothing of value to a discussion. Personality cafe actually advises people to post with quality in mind, it could be a good idea for you to follow that advice.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Luke said:


> You claim to know what I really think? You should be able to work out why that is a ridiculous claim to make, but here's a clue: you can't read minds.
> 
> Making a post that simply states in a sarcastic manner that something is boring, adds nothing of value to a discussion. Personality cafe actually advises people to post with quality in mind, it could be a good idea for you to follow that advice.


If it was so irrelevant, so pointless, why respond to it? You could've left it alone like everyone else did, yet you tried to make a quip about it. Why? Because you can't stand the idea that someone didn't find anything of value in what blew your mind. Quit being so sanctimonious and go back to watching sonograms.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

android654 said:


> If it was so irrelevant, so pointless, why respond to it? You could've left it alone like everyone else did, yet you tried to make a quip about it. Why? Because you can't stand the idea that someone didn't find anything of value in what blew your mind. Quit being so sanctimonious and go back to watching sonograms.


I have no interest in continuing to listen to your baseless, amateur psychoanalysis, nor am I interested in finding out how you choose to squirm your way out of the fact that your initial post is contentless and subtracts from the discussion. This thread has been derailed enough. This is the last time I will be communicating with you on this matter.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

It's pretty cool to see the beginnings of life.

Also makes me think of a question from a sociologist at Princeton.


> *How Does Culture Shape Medical Knowledge?
> *When obstetricians view the ultrasound screen, they see a fetus; their pregnant patients are more likely to see a baby. Today, the fetus is increasingly regarded as a distinct person, with its own rights. How does technology shape the way that we see and imagine the fetus, and the relationship between the fetus and the pregnant woman? How does lay knowledge shape or constrain professional practice? Who is the obstetrician’s patient—the pregnant woman or the fetus? In my current research I am investigating the notion of fetal personhood and its impact on the ethics and practice of obstetrics. I am interested in the ways that medicine both reflects and reinforces social norms.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

android654 said:


> You don't think that. You're just upset that someone who viewed the video has a different opinion than you. It's not the first TED talk I've seen, and the imaging of childbirth is no more moving than illustrations in a biology text book. When we apply this to eradicating disease and detect cancers sooner and more accurately, then you can claim a miracle. Simply seeing something as mundane as the sun is no big cause for celebration. There are TED talks on the application of neural interfacing that's much more fascinating.


You've obviously never witnessed a birth in person, even without the technology, it is one of the most moving things I have experienced in my life. You may not appreciate your life or the life of others but to say life is not a miracle in itself is just voicing how much it evokes something in you.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

android654 said:


> Wow, so TED talks *can* be boring. Who knew?


Most of them are... Especially Ted X (non official ted conventions). Have you been under a rock?


----------

